# Smart Card Message



## RickD (Apr 23, 2002)

I am having problems with a Smart Card message that pops up and tells me that I not authorized to receive the channel that I am watching. It seems I rememeber some posts a while back relating to this issue.  Also have problems audio drop outs and picture freezing...This is my 4th 921 in one year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD921 (May 1, 2004)

RickD said:


> I am having problems with a Smart Card message that pops up and tells me that I not authorized to receive the channel that I am watching. It seems I rememeber some posts a while back relating to this issue.  Also have problems audio drop outs and picture freezing...This is my 4th 921 in one year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am having the same error 005 Tech support informed me that I may have to replace the receiver.:nono2:


----------



## skassan (Jan 10, 2004)

I was having the same issue a couple of weeks ago. I thought it had something to do with L276. But just for grins, I removed the smart card and cleaned the contact surface with one of those soft white erasers. I haven't seen the message since.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have this problem too. The message pops up, the picture freezes and the audio drops. The message disappears and all comes back to normal. 

I contacted E* ATS and filed a report.


----------



## fparkin (May 30, 2005)

The Ird Are Getting Hot I Would Think The 501 Had Simmer Problems


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I have this problem too. The message pops up, the picture freezes and the audio drops. The message disappears and all comes back to normal.
> 
> Same here. Tried a smartcard reboot, but no joy. Sometimes happens 2-3/hr.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

WildBill said:


> boylehome said:
> 
> 
> > I have this problem too. The message pops up, the picture freezes and the audio drops. The message disappears and all comes back to normal..
> ...


I've filed a report with E* ATS and if the next software version doesn't fix this, they want to replace my 921.


----------



## tecman (Dec 18, 2004)

Same problem here. Started several days ago. Also had a 30 minute timer only record 14 minutes - first time that's happened.


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

Cleaning the smartcard contacts did not help me. I have noticed, however, that I only seem to get the message when watching SD channels and not on HD channels.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

I've started getting it, maybe in the last month. I only get it watching HD channels - I don't watch anything on SD.


----------

